# iMovie export for DVD burning on a PC



## joerugg (Dec 7, 2003)

I've got an 800mhz iBook on which I've used iMovie to prepare some video for export to a DVD. 

Since my iBook does not have a SuperDrive, I'm going to transfer the resulting export file over my home network to my PC (which has a DVD burner) and burn it to DVD there with Sonic's MyDVD.

I exported the file as a Full-Quality DV .mov, but it's more than 5 gigs in size. 

Since this file is larger than the 4.7 gig capacity of a DVD, will I be able to burn this file to DVD?

Thanks ... 

- jr


----------



## bobw (Dec 7, 2003)

On the PC you can use DVD XCopy;

http://www.dvdxcopy.com/xpress.asp


----------

